# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  هل هناك سند متصل بالعلامة عبد البر الأجهوري رحمه الله ؟

## قاهر الفرس

السلام عليكم 
*هل هناك سند متصل بالعلامة عبد البر الأجهوري رحمه الله ؟*

----------


## قاهر الفرس

لا رد ؟

----------

